# سنة حلوة مع يسوع



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

اسرة منتدى الكنيسة العربية تتمنى لكم سنة جديدة سعيدة تملأها البركات, كبداية جديدة في سنة جديدة لكسب نفوس جديدة.

حبينا نلفت نظر الاعضاء الى ان ستايل المنتدى الخاص بأعياد رأس السنة الغي بسبب انتها السنة و بداية السنة الجديدة, و بهذه المناسبة ايضا ستلاحظون بعض التغييرات الاخرى في المنتدى التي سيتم الاعلان عنها لاحقا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (1 يناير 2006)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا ماى روك على تنبيهك


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

ربنا يعوض تعب يا دودى


----------



## استفانوس (1 يناير 2006)

*نعم 
انت دائما تاتي بالجديد
ونطلب المزيد من ربنا الفكرة الجيدة لك
لتقدمها لنا
بكل فخر احييك واشد على يداك واتفق بصلاتي معك لخلاص النفوس
الرب معك*


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*ان شاء الله تبقى احسن من اللى فاتت وتبقى الاسره علطول فتقدم وازدهار*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2006)

*سنة سعيدة باذن يسوع ونفضل اسرة كبيرة مع بعض*


----------



## Michael (2 يناير 2006)

+امين يارب+


----------



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2006)

+ امين يارب +


----------



## ezzzak (4 يناير 2006)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين واسف علي غيابي عنكم


----------

